# هل هناك بديل لمولد الكهرباء من طاقة الرياح؟



## محمد المخزومي (18 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 

اخوان محتاج اصنع مولد كهرباء يعمل بطاقة الرياح
حاولت استخدم دينمو السيارة او محرك كهربائي صغير لكن النتيجة ضعيفة كونه ثقيل عند الدوران
هل هناك اي نصيحة لاستعمل مولد بديل ؟


----------



## naser27 (18 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
بالنسبة لدينمو السيارة يحتاج سرعة عالية أكثر من 1200 لفة/دقيقة أما بالنسبة الى كون الدينمو ثقيل عند الدوران هذا طبيعى لذالك تحتاج الى عزم قوى مع سرعة لتحصل على كهرباء من الدينامو

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t172780.html


----------



## محمد المخزومي (18 سبتمبر 2010)

اخ ناصر شكرا للرد
مافي بديل لداينمو السيارة؟
شي يكون دورانه اسهل و اسرع؟


----------



## naser27 (20 سبتمبر 2010)

يوجد دينمو يعمل بالمغناطيسات الثابتة و يعطى كهرباء عند 500 لفة فقط و بعض الأنواع عند 300 لفة لكن بالنسبة لصعوبة الدوران فهى شيء ثابت فى أى دينمو فى العالم
شكرا


----------



## اسامةالجمل (20 سبتمبر 2010)

يوجد مولد كهربائي رائع و لا يحتاج الى سرعة عالية و لا تعديلات و سعره رخيص جدا لا يتجاوز بضع دنانير الا و هو دينمو الدراجات الهوائية إلا انه ثقيل الحركة و يمكن ان تتغلب على ثقل الحركة بزيادة قطر العنفة و اذا كنت فني جيد يمكنك اضافة بعض التروس لزيادة السرعة و تذكر كلما زاد قطر العنفة حصلت على نتائج افضل 
و الله من وراء القصد 
اسامة الجمل الاردن


----------



## amr habib (16 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا ليكم


----------

